# Unusual food pairings



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2016)

Chicken Mole (Mo-lay) over Dark Chocolate Linguine  :eeew:







Chocolate Linguine



RECIPE  (also includes peanut butter )


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2016)

Ketchup on Bananas?    I don't think so.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 4, 2016)

Chocolate covered Onion Rings?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 4, 2016)

Maybe the chocolate linguine would be good with whipped cream and some banana slices but for desert only.I'll pass on the rest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2016)

I wouldn't even want to try those Nancy.   I've seen on TV things like chocolate covered bacon and crab ice cream...I'll pass!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Maybe the chocolate linguine would be good with whipped cream and some banana slices but for desert only.I'll pass on the rest.



Desert Pasta is a big thing now.   I personally have served Sweet Potato linguine cooked in sugar water, served with melted butter and brown sugar and cinnamon.  Goes great with Ham or Turkey.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 5, 2016)

Although I don't want to eat these things because ... hey we all need to eat _less_ sugar, I do like that people are experimenting and pushing the boundaries. Food innovation is interesting to read about, even if it doesn't end up on our table. It makes me wonder what things we take for granted now that was once an innovation that people thought was awful when introduced.


----------



## IKE (Oct 5, 2016)

I really, really, really like dark chocolate and it doesn't have to be the expensive imported stuff either.......give me a plain ole Hershey's chocolate bar  or a couple of Hostess cupcakes and I'm a happy boy.

I really like crispy fried bacon also but I don't believe I'd want it covered in chocolate.

*scratching head and pondering*.........hot, mind blowing, earth moving sex or chocolate ?.......​Chocolate !!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2016)

IKE said:


> ....I really like crispy fried bacon also but I don't believe I'd want it covered in chocolate....



This might not be so bad, Ike.

Chocolate and Bacon Maple Cupcakes


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2016)

The chocolate linguini makes perfect sense since Mexican mole sauce is also made with chocolate, which is indigenous to Mexico. 

I would also like to try the chocolate covered onion rings. I like chocolate covered bacon too, don't knock it till you've tried it. Many people enjoy salty with sweet, beer nuts for example. It's kinda like that.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2016)

Sardine and eggplant pizza. (Probably no worse than anchovies)


----------

